# Why I help stupid, cowardly, selfish people stranded on the side of the road...



## creature (Jan 1, 2015)

well... i dunno that they actually *are* stupid, cowardly, selfish, shitheads *until* they open their mouths (or post really stupid, cowardly, shitheaded threads about not helping strangers because they might unworthy of decency & kindness..)

well.. strike that, i still would, unless something truly & sincerely racist comes out of their mouths, in which case their problem will most likely become one i can't help with..

but.. it's like this, asshole:

if i saw *you* in the middle of nowhere, with a semi-toothless smile, scraggly hair, drabby clothes & wrinkled fucking face, with your hood up, or a tire shredded, i'd pull over, yank out my 2 tone jack & lay into my lug wrench & get your ass back on the road...

not *only* this, but i would drive you 30 miles or more to *get* a fucking tire, help you *pay* for it..

& not *only* this, asshole, i would do it in a fucking *downpour*, or in below zero weather..

& if it wasn't your tire, but a fuel line, fuel filter, transmission line, fuel pump, battery, alternator or any other accessible 'top' end difficukty, i would get your sorry ass back on the road, even if you had one fucking eye & every fucking tooth in your head was rotten..

& you would go away, looking as dumb & stupid & facist & fucked as you are, think "wow! that was really great!! i thought i was **screwed**!!!"

& *that* is why i would help you.. even without your fucking thumb out..

you can be as scared & shitty & right wing as you want, but until *you* have a problem, don't class everyone else with everyone else, just because of minority examples..

if i had to judge people with pigtails by your fucking intelligence, i'd say "fuck man.. i agree with rush limbaugh.. they really *do* belong in zoos", because your attitude is about as rational as people who celebrate trickle down economics..
i could be a lot harsher, but it isn't worth it..

someday you'll be out there.. maybe you have been.. & you're going to need some fucking help..

& someone will slow down & look at you & think.. "nah.. he *looks* like a creep, so he is.."
& they'll just keep going..

& it'll happen over & over..

until some fucker like one of ***US*** comes along & says "hey buddy!! you need some help??" & you'll say "i sure do!!"
& they'll say "yeah.. i know how it is.. i've done a lot of hitching, & i know what it's like to be stranded on then goddamned road.."

& then your words will eat you, because you're too scared to be rave enough to do what a lot of us do, every fucking day..

which is try to live, populated in a world where hate & fear are the very first things people use to justify the *avoidance* of their basic moral duties instead of recognizing they are too fucking weak to rise against the mere fucking *inconvenience* it actually is to help someone..

you don't pick up hitch hikers because they may stab you or some such..
you just don't pick them up because you are fucking *mean*..

use your eyes, & use your common sense.. & use your fucking balls..

but if you want to be racist, prejudiced, selfish & a prick who feels better when he sees others worse off than himself, at least fucking admit it & don't look at the crimes of others to justify the ease with which you commit your fucking own...

(Mods, BTW.. i know it's a bit flamey & off topic for the section, but i'll go di up a "person helps hitch hiker, hitch hiker helps person" story, if it keep the post on topic..

& PS.. congrats on yer new positions!! )


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 1, 2015)

creature, if you are responding to an earlier written thread, perhaps you should post this thread there as your response. 

Thanks for the congrats.


----------



## creature (Jan 1, 2015)

mm.. yeah.. but the thing is that the thread title sort of defines the initial content, & i'm not just replying to what was said, but to the stated context..
admittedly i may be talking only about what *i've* done, but it's just as factual.. 

possibly as a new thread under another forum..

ah.. yes.. i see..

but, uh.. i'll look for an anti-article, as the original post really needs a dose of objective response..


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 1, 2015)

@Harmonica Bruce I think he's talking to you..


----------



## Odin (Jan 1, 2015)

Creature thank you for that...
That is the single best post I may have ever read on STP.
As a matter of fact I'm gonna save this page.

Edit: I missed that...thanks for the congrats as well.


----------



## Tude (Jan 1, 2015)

@creature - yer a very cool person here.


----------



## Harmonica Bruce (Jan 2, 2015)

Johnny P said:


> @Harmonica Bruce I think he's talking to you..


What do you want me to do, rant back? I'm not going to bother.

No just take note


----------



## creature (Jan 2, 2015)

Odin, if you think my rant was good enough to save.. well.. that's one of the nicest things said to me about my fuse being lit..
BTW!!! i picked up a guy a bit north big sur, heading into monterrey..
he gave me a *ton* of local info & history... 

i mean, i don't expect it, but when someone jumps onboard who knows the area, & the area is nice?
it's a triple whammy..
you get to have company during a nide in a nice area, both folks are happy for the ride, & you learn some stuff about where you are..

more than enough reason to justify giving a ride..

& Bruce?

don't rant.. just try it..

hell, man, if you have a pickup truck, just point to the back & have 'em talk to you through the window..
you'll feel good you did, afterwards..

if you don't?

well.. yer free to be whom you are, but isn't the point of waking life to become more than what we were, just a moment ago?

anyways, thanks for the positives, guys..

if our paths ever cross, y'all got a ride : )


----------



## Harmonica Bruce (Jan 2, 2015)

creature said:


> but.. it's like this, asshole:


Ok, so I follow all the rules, re-post a news article from Yahoo news, and my thread gets deleted. This thread, no problem. You won't have to help me broke down on the side of the road because I don't break down on the side of the road. You won't have to buy me gas because I have a working credit credit card and I don't go out without having money for gas. You aren't doing these people any favors, you're encouraging their irresponsible behavior. So whatever, this forum has an agenda. No problem with a thread "how to make vending machine lock pick", but "why I don't pick up hitch-hikers", gotta delete that one. I had a friend who tried to have a vending business, so that his wife could work and also be a stay at home mom. All they wanted to do was work, provide a service, and raise their kids. But "squat the planet" has threads on how to rip them off, NO PROBLEM.


creature said:


> if our paths ever cross, y'all got a ride : )


If our paths ever cross, do me a favor, pretend you didn't notice and I'll do the same.
I'm glad I was here, I see all kinds of gatherings I don't want to go to because some of you people might come. And don't come to the Bean Blossom Blues festival, we don't have any thieves there and I wouldn't want to be responsible for bringing any. I'd say what I really think about this forum but I have too much class.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 2, 2015)

Harmonica Bruce said:


> I'd say what I really think about this forum but I have too much class.



@Harmonica Bruce you had me as an ally for a moment. Now I can see how you have made generalized comments against the community in a careless manner. Sir, you are indeed without class.

On topic: @creature +10 likes for giving rides to those in need.


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 3, 2015)

@Harmonica Bruce now you are just attacking the community as a whole. And you never know if you'll break down on the side of the road. But with your working credit card you probably have triple A, no sweat right. 

Don't you realize this is a website of Anarchists, squatters, tramps, bums, degenerates, punk rockers, anti-civ activists, non conformists, freaks, geeks, hobos, train hoppers, etc, etc, etc.

And there are thieves at every festival I've ever been to. 

I'm already planning on the Bean Blossom cuz As a Mandolinist, Bill Monroe is my fucking hero! You can't tell us where we can and can't go...we enjoy the freedom we have taken...


----------



## creature (Jan 3, 2015)

Bruce, you are free to be as kind or as disinterestedly unkind as you wish, insomuch as you take no action to *be* unkind..
since you speak of law, perhaps you know of the term "depraved indifference", which is, in fact, criminal by nature.

That is basically what you propose & defend, as a continuation of your logic..

That aside, ill tell you this:
to the best of my knowledge matt derrick, the founder of this site, has never condoned outright theft or destruction of personal property for personal gain, except in the context of reactive & moral disobedience...
there are laws we *all* disagree with, and to obey or defy is a matter of conscious
. Certainly the freedom & morality to so determine is defended, here.

Also; as far as i can tell, the general advisement for travelers, here (and as has been traditional since before there were even rails, much less paved roads, is that travelers *work* to support their passage..
this site is *rife* with tips on earning money, or ways to exchange work for food/supplies/resources..
people who post up about how to steal food usually get an asswiping from someone or other..

the scope of information here is not limited to a single, restricted vision of how to exist as minimally as possible (i.e., to have to work no more than is required to secure the freedom to use time as is most beloved to the individual), but as an arena to discuss, generally, how it is done & our experiences in doing so.

the whole of tis community, Bruce, is *directly* aligned against indifference towards basic, human difficulties..
- restriction of motion
- restriction of resources
- restriction participation
- restriction cause by prejudice

-etc., etc., etc.

when you say you have a preference (which you are completely free to have) to chose indifference, even if it is based on fear or caution, is to say to this community, as a whole, that what we have the greatest hope for is essentially something which should not exist, or is somehow justifiably constrained.. no one (i would hope & think) would deny you the freedom to believe this, but i think all of us certainly see it as both confrontational and of destructive intent for what we most dearly desire for ourselves..

i have people come close to *dying*, and i can produce the texts to prove it, because a police officer denied me the right to keep passengers.

No kidding.

anyways..

on a different note.. two cool events since just last night..
picked a fellow up hitching nto big sur from montery.. a young film maker, and a small part actor on tv..
very neat.. he does mostly narratives, & wants to head to LA to show a couple of pilots..
i've offered to drive him (rather than a rental, due to $$ up here) if he covers gas.. dunno, since this beast is diesel & gets 10-14 mpg..
but fuel is down, soo.. we'll see.. just a suggestion..
in any case, there was a pull off at the bottom of his drive, & he welcomed me to park there, without concern of being rousted by the police..
walked to the little store just down from the drive & had a really nice cup of coffee..

the other thing was a fellow wo's van had stalled..
brand new battery, brand new fuel filter.. installed & paid for..
nothing irresponsible about his behavior that left him stranded..
his battery was dead from trying to crank it, since it seemed to constantly be on the verge of starting..
very few unburned gas fumes coming from his tailpipe.. most likely a fuel delivery problem..
set up the jump, whacked on the new fuel filter & .... vroomm!!

we stood under the trees & had a nice talk.. he told me a good spot to pull over where i could do my brakework, essentially in peace..
plus i bummed two cigs off of him : )

a very fine evening & morning, all in all..

& *that* is why picking folks up & helping folks out is so, so damn sweet..

anyways.. may you never be in a situation to need help, & may you find the wisdom to know when you *should* help, & have the will to do so...


good luck,

jn



That being said


----------



## Dameon (Jan 4, 2015)

@Harmonica_Bruce - one day, you will be broken down on the side of the road, and your credit card will be gone, and on that day somebody like Creature will save your ass.

This whole idea that people in trouble don't need help because it's their own fault is stupid, and a poor excuse for an intelligent reason to be selfish and look down on others. 

You have gotten help you don't deserve, and that's the only reason you can sit there being smug and sitting on your high horse. Unless you came out of the womb with your credit card stuck up your ass, other people have saved your sorry, classist ass from being one of the people you despise.

Seriously, I can't count the people I've met on the streets who thought they were doing great, and thought it was all a matter of personal control, then wound up having the rug swept from under them. They're usually the saddest sacks of shit around, bawling about how their life fell apart and all their money vanished while they desperately try to hustle up some money for meth, or crack, or heroin.

So in cases like this, I've met enough of the people who've fallen after having this attitude that I'll just say this:
Remember who you were now when you're asking for help in the future, after your life has fallen apart in ways you never saw coming.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow well said creature. Cool stories. Basically pass on the good. I gave an older lady a good ride a couple months ago. She ended up living in a real rough neighborhood in the city and different offer gas but she was gratefull and i dont care about that money. The other day i "sold" my shitty bike becauee i always walk with my dog. The girl ended up getting ahold of me and i told her just to tell her mom to keep the 20 bucks i didnt care and that was ten more tha. I had asked for. Stupid but i got storiesfor days random acts of kindness. Really with people it seems you either got that in you or dont. And those who help others just to expect return of something arent the same


----------

